# Woodpecker conversion old board --> new board + components possible?



## Torgoron (Apr 10, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I've recently got the old board of the Woodpecker (through Musikding) and I'm currently soldering the components onto the board, however, just a few days ago a new version of the Woodpecker was released.

Also, a thread on the forum exists, which contains information that the old board of the woodpecker possibly has some percussive tapping  to it (https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/woodpecker-tremolo-q2-2n2646-orientation.99/post-1109).

Thus, I've come to two questions:

Is the percussive tap mentioned in the thread from above better with new version of the Woodpecker?
Would it be possible to use the old board, but use the components of the new board to get the same result as the new version? Or is the new pcb totally different from the old one?

Thanks a lot for making these PedalPCBs!
Also, thanks in advance for the answer! 
Christoph


----------



## Robert (Apr 10, 2019)

It could be done, although the Level control won't be exactly the same configuration unless you wire it up offboard.

You'd just need to compare the build docs and make the appropriate component substitutions and account for the alternate pinout of the 2N6027.

You'll need an On/Off/On SPDT toggle switch if you want all three Rate range settings.   

You'll also need to tack on a 1uF cap from lug 2 of the toggle switch to ground, and add R8 across the appropriate pins of Q3.


----------



## Torgoron (Apr 11, 2019)

Thanks a lot for that quick response! 

Do you think the new version is better when it comes to the reported percussive tapping / popping? I.e. is the conversion worth the effort?


----------



## Dice1012 (Apr 14, 2019)

Would also like to know if there is any ticking problems in the new version. I built the original and it has a bunch of issues. If this one has the same knob placement, maybe I could switch it out and at least save the enclosure.


----------



## Torgoron (May 11, 2019)

Dice1012 said:


> Would also like to know if there is any ticking problems in the new version. I built the original and it has a bunch of issues. If this one has the same knob placement, maybe I could switch it out and at least save the enclosure.


You can read here - https://forum.pedalpcb.com/threads/woodpecker-tremolo.391/ - that according to two people, who have built the new version, the new version has no more ticking problems. 




Robert said:


> It could be done, although the Level control won't be exactly the same configuration unless you wire it up offboard.
> 
> You'd just need to compare the build docs and make the appropriate component substitutions and account for the alternate pinout of the 2N6027.
> 
> ...



I've tried to compare the build docs to search for the appropriate component substitutions. However, already the fact that the new version has 11 capacitors, while the old version only has 7 caps made me doubt that a conversion would be easy. I'm also not really into reading schematics, which doesn't make things easier.
Also, considering the time-effort for doing the conversion seems to be nowhere near the small cost of getting the new pcb + components.

Or am I doing something completely wrong? Is it much more simple than I think it is?

Best regards ans thanks for helping,
Christoph


----------

